# Anyone traveling in Florida?



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm looking for someone to transport a rat to me from Winter Haven or Orlando, to Somewhere in South Florida (I'm willing to travel a bit to meet). 

Alternately, if someone is coming to South Florida from . . . anywhere. Please let me know. 

For some reason it's really hard to find rats for adoption down here.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I know of a rescue in south florida if you're interested in rats that are a few months old. Already in South Florida myself, so I'm familiar with the rat situation of the area. If you don't have your heart already set on one of the rats far away let me know. Sorry I'm not exactly what you are looking for.


----------

